
How to launder the Bitcoins you just stole from NiceHash - lepunk
https://medium.com/f0lio-cryptocurrency-portfolio/how-to-launder-the-bitcoins-you-just-stole-from-nicehash-465e6791a8d9
======
sschueller
The article forgot to add that there may still be 'bugs' in monero that will
allow someone to track your transactions many years later.

~~~
coralreef
Funnel it through dash -> zcash -> monero again :)

